# Any croakers (hardhead) being caught guys?



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking to catch some nice croakers any thing bitting?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

they're just starting to see them in the surf around rodanthe,so ya might have to wait a little longer


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

ROFLMAO! An MD guy asks about Croaker on a VIRGINIA forum and an NC angler answers! 

To answer the question: I've not been targeting them, but I've heard rumors.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey sorry rorygoggin but i thought this was a fishing forum! And by the way i fish kitopeke and james river every year so i never look at it as a state forum but a fishing forum! sorry you have problem with that but get over it!


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Croaker D said:


> Hey sorry rorygoggin but i thought this was a fishing forum! And by the way i fish kitopeke and james river every year so i never look at it as a state forum but a fishing forum! sorry you have problem with that but get over it!


WHOA! Did I do something to insult you? THIS forum is the VIRGINIA forum on PIER AND SURF fishing website. I don't care where you fish and I was just trying to answer you question. . . but EXCUESE the F out of ME! I won't make that mistake again!

GET OVER YOURSELF!


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

chill out Gs!!!!


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Buckroe pier facebook page has just reported croaker biting at night.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

earl of DC said:


> chill out Gs!!!!


OK, I chilled. 

Maybe I should explain, Croaker D, that what I found amusing was the fact that an angler from the state just to our north inquired about catching fish in our state and was answered, not by an angler from our state, but from an angler in the state just south of us. After noting the irony, I attempted to answered your question. I in no way meant to say that you'd asked your question in the wrong forum. 

To put my answer less succinctly: I have no personal knowledge of any croaker being caught in this area but I have heard and read reports of croaker being caught at several locations in the southern Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## troutman_2 (Aug 9, 2009)

We do the same thing here in the mountains trout fishin, yell up stream or down stream to see if anythings hitting ,dang good plan .


----------



## croakerman (Jan 20, 2000)

RoryGoggin said:


> WHOA! Did I do something to insult you? THIS forum is the VIRGINIA forum on PIER AND SURF fishing website. I don't care where you fish and I was just trying to answer you question. . . but EXCUESE the F out of ME! I won't make that mistake again!
> 
> GET OVER YOURSELF!


I thought your reply was hilarious. Being a Marylander, I am monitoring the migration. When the VA guys report croakers showing up in pound nets and then fish are reported at West Point. I know if a warming trend continues they'll be at Bushwood about 1 week afterwards. Water temperature are the key component to the migration. 54 degree is magic no.


----------



## joey ov fishing (Aug 19, 2010)

they are a ton of croaker being caught out ov fishing pier


----------



## crazyfish77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ov is oopen?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Thx guys for the the reports!


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Rude Answerget*

Why u guys found it amusing to be so rude to each other over silly things


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Actually, I think Croaker just mis-read the post by Rory. Its easy to misread on a website, email or texting as you can't hear tone in the voice, etc. 

I read Rory's post and understood it immediately and thought it funny as well, sometimes you just have to re-read things to know. Besides, Rory doesn't slam people.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

I apologize rory, i admit i may have taken it wrong! i really thought you had a problem with me asking about fishing in your state!


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

From julie ball . Similar to their red drum cousins, one species that seems to thrive with a northerly wind is croaker. According to the folks at the Ocean View Fishing Pier, the croaker bite lit up over the past week, and is still keeping up a steady pace. Although the fish are smaller than they were a week ago, several pier anglers are catching dozens hardheads each day on bloodworms and squid. The croaker bite is also heating up off Willoughby and the Buckroe Pier in Hampton.


----------



## gamefish will (Mar 10, 2011)

Ov pier at the very end, daytime and especially at night. Squid working well but bloodworm is. A gurantee. I fished Friday and caught around 15 or more..


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

Damn I really really wish school wasn't so busy right now. I don't mind school so much in the winter. But now when the croaker are moving in like this I really am pissed off and wish I had time to fish.

Oh and on a more productive note, are you using real bloodworms or fishbite bloodworms? Is anybody having luck with fishbites bloodworms or do you really need the real thing?


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

fishbites are cool as long as the water temps are high! But honestly theres nothing like the real thing when i comes to a fresh juicy bloodworm! I tell my buddy all the time dont fool yourself as he likes to use fishbites to save himself 3 or 4 bucks and stand right next to me and I out fish him everytime! 




Tight Lines...


----------



## gamefish will (Mar 10, 2011)

The real bloodworms, but fisbites makes boodworms thst are for cold water I forgot I had some and didn't try them


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Fishbreath said:


> Actually, I think Croaker just mis-read the post by Rory. Its easy to misread on a website, email or texting as you can't hear tone in the voice, etc.
> 
> I read Rory's post and understood it immediately and thought it funny as well, sometimes you just have to re-read things to know. Besides, Rory doesn't slam people.


I agree. I understood what he meant the moment I read it. Without too much chomping, except us fishermen on the proverbial "bit", tempers seem short.


----------



## CrappieKid (Jan 21, 2008)

getting them at tap 12-16


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

CrappieKid said:


> getting them at tap 12-16


on boat or surface


----------

